# Weed Identification - Bermuda grass North Carolina



## londonfeb

Hi,

Could you please help me in identifying weeds from attached photos. Grass is Tifway 419 Bermuda and location is CARY. North Carolina.
As well if you could help me in selecting right herbicide for getting rid of these. Temperatures are in mid 40's these days (Day temp high's in 50-60's and night lows in 30's).

Have put pre-emergent 2 weeks back (Andersons 0.48 Barricade Herbicide), and not sure what to use as spray to get rid of these emerged weeds.

Thank you for your help. Appreciated.


----------



## SGrabs33

Welcome to the forum!

I near by over here in Apex. The best resource for Bermuda is the Bermuda Bible. This will give you the names of the herbicides to use. Looks like you have a combo of broadleaf and Poa Annua. I usually spray my preemergent(prodiamine) this time Of year mixed with Celcius for some post emergent. It work fairly well for me. Whatever that doesn't kill the heat will kill once it starts getting warm.

If you want to give Celcius a try let me know and I can give you an apps worth. It works best once it's hot out but still have some effectiveness when it's cooler.


----------



## wors

Counting from the top image down.

Image 1, 4 ,9 - Annual Fleabane
Image 5, 6, 7 - Hairy Bittercress


----------



## Cheesehead

SGrabs33 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I near by over here in Apex. The best resource for Bermuda is the Bermuda Bible. This will give you the names of the herbicides to use. Looks like you have a combo of broadleaf and Poa Annua. I usually spray my preemergent(prodiamine) this time Of year mixed with Celcius for some post emergent. It work fairly well for me. Whatever that doesn't kill the heat will kill once it starts getting warm.
> 
> If you want to give Celcius a try let me know and I can give you an apps worth. It works best once it's hot out but still have some effectiveness when it's cooler.


I just split some Celcius from a neighbor. I have a ton of poa or rye popping through. I put down Lesco 0-0-7 plus crabgrass in early February, if I sprayed celcius would it knock the poa out? If not what should I spray? I've seen that negate works the best, can I mix celcius and negate and spray together?
Moving forward I'm going to spray Prodiamine, but since I already put down the 0-0-7 do I need to wait until later in the year to start the Prodiamine?

Thanks in advance


----------

